#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-28
<EriC^^> people are like, i dont want this guy helping me he'll come and eat my children maybe
<EriC^^> lol
<OerHeks> Hello Munich http://www.zdnet.com/article/it-is-coming-out-of-the-back-office-ibm-doubles-down-on-internet-of-things/
<JanC> "internet of things" is a synonym for "give us all your private data we don't have yet"  :P
<OerHeks> "afterwards, we own it anyway"
<EriC^^> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hey EriC^^
<pauljw> everyone...
<daftykins> \o
<pauljw> :)
<nicomachus> snow coming in. :/
<OerHeks> i hear snow in the middle of Texas
<daftykins> :O
<Bashing-om> Yall keep that pretty white stuff !
<OerHeks> we have some heatwave, 2nd harvest time for asparagus .. and a lot of butterflys
<nicomachus> Texas had some tornados last night. 23 dead
<daftykins> :S
<pauljw> gnite all
<JanC> OerHeks: and roses flowering
<JanC> in December...  :-/
<JanC> nicomachus: I saw a headline about tornadoes in the US, didn't know people died  :-(
<JanC> and 10-15 °C for all of December is sort of a "heatwave" indeed
<cfhowlett> https://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/users-lightbulb.html
<rww> top post on /r/linux right now, cfhowlett confirmed redditor
<cfhowlett> doh!  doxxed!
<Bashing-om> Do WE do dat ?^^
 * cfhowlett frantically culls "offensive" content from his history, resets passwords and changes user names.
<Bashing-om> AND the very next time that cfhowlett gives resolution on #ubuntu, he gives his identity away .
<cfhowlett> :)
 * nicomachus requests CTCP version from cfhowlett to add to the new data dump
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> hidiho lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bbl breakfast
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-News-2015
<lotuspsychje> !info ssh-client
<ubot5> Package ssh-client does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> !info openssh-client
<ubot5> openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:6.7p1-5ubuntu1.3 (vivid), package size 626 kB, installed size 4375 kB
<lotuspsychje> hey DosTuMai
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey
<lotuspsychje> !info libcuda1-340
<ubot5> libcuda1-340 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340): NVIDIA CUDA runtime library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 340.96-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 4309 kB, installed size 13728 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Bashing-om> For a Momday, I do not believe I have ever seen #ubuntu this slow . Is that a good thing ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: think its the holidays :p
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: who is so crazy to sit on irc at such days :p
 * lotuspsychje is crazy
<brusora> the world is slow, not only #ubuntu :|
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> well at least we have 24/7 irc movement
<Bashing-om> 1 down on the forum and 2 to go . // Why here -- lemme count the reasons, rain, cold, I want to know , a bit of pay back , I get to talk to great people, and a place where I am comfortable to ne accepts ........
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic wily
<ubot5> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.22.24 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 10 kB
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-29
<Bashing-om> rebooting to test .. back soonest .
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> How are you today?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: i just sent my cv to a local pc shop
<lordievader> I thought you were starting your own?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: about 100m from my house
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: yes, but we still looking for an own house before, to run my business from
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: so in the meanwhile im looking for temporary work
<lordievader> I see.
<lordievader> Good luck!
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: thank you!
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: how are you today?
<lordievader> Doing good here ;)
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> does dd clone a bootable win7 usb also?
<lotuspsychje> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb like this?
<lordievader> Sure, it is a bit copy tool ;)
<lordievader> I'd add a block size defition.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: whats the command for that
<lordievader> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: ok tnx here i go
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lotuspsychje> wb EriC^^
<EriC^^> thx
<lotuspsychje> !info systemd
<ubot5> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is required. Version 219-7ubuntu6 (vivid), package size 3271 kB, installed size 18236 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> hey DosTuMai
<DosTuMai> Hi lotuspsychje. =]
<daftykins> hey folks
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: so i walked up to that Surface...
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: nice
<daftykins> sure enough, holding power, nothing... poking it a bot more, nothing...
<daftykins> *bit
<DosTuMai> Hi Dafutykins. =P
<DosTuMai> Dafitykins, sorry.
<daftykins> started chatting to the owner, BAM logo comes up
<daftykins> i just have the touch i think...
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: cool
<daftykins> just got my Nexus 5 screen today at long last 8D
<daftykins> all working
<lotuspsychje> wow long
<daftykins> yeah, that's free Hong Kong post for you
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> can't sniff at £26 to resurrect a free phone though!
<lotuspsychje> lol yeah
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/np963hrwuejkjps/AABkML-ZIrz_QZflkEnIlBWja?dl=0
<daftykins> DosTuMai: ;)
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: nice pics
<daftykins> they're pretty blurry XD
<nicomachus> daftykins: gf dropped and shattered the brand-new Nexus 6, the day after christmas...
<daftykins> i still don't have very good lighting in my office :)
<DosTuMai> Could be like my camera, Daftykins. =P
<daftykins> nicomachus: noooo!
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: i mean nice pics of the phone :p
<daftykins> nicomachus: well on the plus side, now you can take it apart - maybe? D:
<nicomachus> idk if I want to... apparently the glass is GLUED to the LCD, and you have to heat it up and then use a wire/string to separate them... sounds rough. I may take it in somewhere.
<nicomachus> I already have the new glass, I just don't want to take the risk of screwing it up and then having no recourse.
<daftykins> ah yeah, that's common now - often i just replace the whole front unit LCD and all
<daftykins> though for as new a model as that i'm sure it's pricey as
<nicomachus> yea. the glass was $20, the full display unit was about 4x that
<daftykins> priced up an iPhone 6s screen swap to be £170 for the hardware alone, the other day
<daftykins> unsurprisingly i've not heard a yes yet...
<nicomachus> wiping the work PC today. work phone currently going through a security wipe. only thing left to do on the PC is delete my VMs, and uninstall vbox, spotify, and chrome.
<nicomachus> but I'm not doing that until the day's over. haha
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i think i zero filled a box or two at previous jobs
<daftykins> but in one case they hadn't even paid for an OS for me yet ;)
<daftykins> what kind is the work phone?
<daftykins> i've read so much about factory reset processes being badly written on smartphones, that apparently the best practice (and what i follow) with androids for example is to enable encryption, then factory reset after that
<nicomachus> blackberry.
<nicomachus> it's encrypted. I did the wipe by putting in the wrong password 10 times.
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> sorry i went out to grab thai curry \o/
<OerHeks> hey, that is my idea too, chicken curry rice
 * OerHeks wokkie wokkie
<daftykins> :D
<DosTuMai> I just found my next pet for £25. =D
<daftykins> i don't think you can walk a curry, i've tried
<DosTuMai> Can't walk a tarantula, either. =P
<daftykins> i'd enjoy seeing the attempts
<DosTuMai> xD
<DosTuMai> Although, for JW scaring attempts, a Cobalt Blue wont be very good...
<DosTuMai> Don't click if you're arachnophobic: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/CkSXdateyno/maxresdefault.jpg
<daftykins> sacré bléu
<DosTuMai> Yes, very. =P
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Huh ? -- which way did he go ? Did I miss much in my delayed absence ?
<daftykins> >:D
<EriC^^> guys i got the name really freaking short for opening a live terminal, thanks to the guys in ##linux
<EriC^^> script -f >(nc openterm.tk 99)
<daftykins> ooh
<EriC^^> some guy called rkeene helped out, the command is very short and neat now
<daftykins> \o/ were they impressed with the plan?
<EriC^^> they thought it was pretty neat
<daftykins> so i get asked to look at a wifi printer issue today
<daftykins> it wasn't on the network.
<daftykins> prints 8 sheets, then the dust covered wheels fail to grip any further paper (home of the folks having lots of work done to their house)
<daftykins> :)
<Bashing-om> ping pong pong,,, that all you do is ping .. alla the time ping'n !
<daftykins> doesn't it make you laugh the way folks'll send a print job multiple times to check it gets there a subsequent time? :)
<Bashing-om> That is why YOU get paid the big bucks . ( where a buck is an American Dollar )
<daftykins> ^_^
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-30
<DosTuMai> Welp, I'm off to sleep. Night all. \o
<daftykins> \o
<EriC^^> nighty
<daftykins> maybe i should too, i've an extra special challenge tomorrow if i feel up to it ;_;
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Pepsi cola and a Snickers candy bar - Breakfast of champions .
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i haven't had a pepsi in years
<daftykins> do love a snickers, too
<Bashing-om> It's all that sugar, gets ya over the top .. and running !
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubot5> It's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - download at http://ubuntu.com/download/
<TJ-> !releases
<ubot5> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<TJ-> !supported
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-31
<pauljw> hi
<TJ-> morning
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> hi team \o
<daftykins> TJ-: wb, hope you've avoided all the weather drama and had a good festive period :)
<TJ-> hiya... too far south for anything but a few showers; been busy hacking as per :)
<TJ-> have you had the week off ?
<daftykins> nah been on duty :D
<daftykins> broken christmas present duty, smashed phones and wonky christmas router duty!
<daftykins> all good fun though, keeping busy
<TJ-> :D
<daftykins> TJ-: i think my favourite from the last while was the cabling job folks, "please help with wifi printer that hasn't worked since you helped re-do cabling"
<TJ-> errr...!
<daftykins> visit, printer fell off wifi, re-enter key - done. printer spits out 8 pages, then the rollers feeding in the paper get so covered in dust from the worked on property, stop working
<daftykins> no more printer!
<daftykins> can't even get to them to give them a good finger nail scrape
<TJ-> they let the dust get into the printer?
<rww> nice. i have my printer (turned off and) covered in a blanket when i'm not using it or it gets full of dust and cat hair
<daftykins> just a bit too much floating around their place since they're living in a temporary room whilst they have the rest worked on
<rww> (it's a box see, so the cat thinks it's a pedestal for him)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i said i was sure i could take it apart and give it a clean, but whether it was worth my time or not, i doubted it
<rww> if it's a basic inkjet printer, probably not
<daftykins> you could stare at the wheels atop the paper stack and see them spin without moving a sheet :)
<daftykins> could've been a bad match of paper i guess, too - but eh
<TJ-> get the ole IPA out, rag the rollers, and blow-out with a compressor :)
<daftykins> mmm i would've had i had them on hand
<daftykins> couldn't even reach into the unit to touch them it was so tight
<daftykins> so i had to say err, well there's your 8 pages, got the network portion done but newp, she's dead
<daftykins> oof heavy rain again outdoors
<daftykins> that's storm Frank waking up!
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Well above the storm surge I hope you are !
<pauljw> gnite all
<Bashing-om> Had all I can stands, can't stands no more ..... Good Night.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<DosTuMai> Herpderp. So, my dumbass roomy decided to unplug my laptop while I was increasing my Ubuntu partition.
<DosTuMai> I'm currently talking to you via Elementary OS. D= And I don't like it...
<daftykins> how dare you...
<DosTuMai> Bad connection is bad. I'm downloading a new Ubuntu iso, it's just taking forever. =|
<daftykins> can't get anything good up there? o0
<DosTuMai> <_<
<DosTuMai> If I paid for it, of course.
<daftykins> is virgin media up norf?
<DosTuMai> Not good in this area. BT has better.
<daftykins> mmm
<DosTuMai> Yes, I know my IP when I connect shows BT...
<daftykins> plenty of packages i'm sure
<pauljw> hi everyone
<daftykins> greetings \o
<DosTuMai> Hi, PaulJW. o/
<pauljw> :)
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hey pauljw, Happy New Year! :-)
<pauljw> ty, same to you and yours...  :)
<BluesKaj> thanks
<BluesKaj> gonna be a quiet one around here, but we're used to that now.
<pauljw> yeah
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-01-01
<slidinghorn> rww: thanks, lol
<DosTuMai> This is beginning to tick me off.
<rww> hrm?
<DosTuMai> Tried several times to reinstall Ubuntu on this piece of crap.
<DosTuMai> Not working. Checksums all match up, tried a dozen & 1 different methods of making bootable media... still not working.
<Bashing-om> DosTuMai: Ram ?
<DosTuMai> Tried several different downloads of Ubuntu iso. Not working.
<DosTuMai> 1gb. <_<
<DosTuMai> This'll teach me to not fuck with partition sizes...
<Bashing-om> DosTuMai: 1GB means (l)ubuntu .. It is said that ubuntu needs at least 2 gigs for a good experience . ( AMD sempron class will not run either for ubuntu )
<DosTuMai> Bashing-om: It ran perfectly fine for what I use it for with such an impressive amount of RAM.
<DosTuMai> But yah, I'll try (l)Ubuntu. Totally forgot there was a light version.
<DosTuMai> I'm also quite drunk. So happy new year to all!
<daftykins> HNY o/
<EriC^^> happy new year
<DosTuMai> Gone through half a bottle of Ardbeg so far trying to sort this out...
<Bashing-om> DosTuMai: A thought. Have you tried the install medium in another box ? Make sure the integrity is good .
<DosTuMai> Yes, worked on my neighbour's laptop.
<DosTuMai> Which is making me think the Frankentop's creation is on its way out.
<daftykins> D:
<DosTuMai> It's all good, I have a hammer, duct tape, loads of sting and superglue.
<DosTuMai> Oso string. Lots of string.
<slidinghorn> rww: what exactly does umode +R do?
<rww> slidinghorn: blocks PMs from unidentified users
<rww> ( https://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml )
<slidinghorn> rww: thx!
<rww> Ben64: I wonder how many times i can say "why" before we get an answer
<Ben64> division by zero is undefined
<Ben64> how i think it went -- "hey, we have 1.01, and 1.02 is out, I want 1.02, make that happen!"
<cfhowlett> no I want 1.02e!!
<Ben64> rww bringing out the hard facts in #ubuntu
<rww> Sorry, pet peeve.
<rww> Not least because I maintain Linux servers at work and have had to put my foot down on this issue in real life.
<Ben64> i totally get it
<Ben64> happens all the time in #ubuntu
<Ben64> newer = better = i need it nowz
<Ben64> next day - hey i compiled my own libc6 and now my system is broken, what do?
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year folks
<lotuspsychje> the best wishes to everyone!
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-01-02
<Ben64> happy new year daftykins :D
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> hmm i wonder if k1l would come in here
<nicomachus> I think he hangs out in -offtopic and -ops
<Ben64> bbl, gonna make first dinner of 2016
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i cheated and got curry
<daftykins> tough crowd.
<daftykins> bed for me, nn folks \o
<cfhowlett> wow.  I always miss the fun talks!
<daftykins> :D
<nicomachus> I feel like I'm falling down a rabbit hole troubleshooting mpd when it's something small and minor.
<Bashing-om> Nothing else to do, I am going to bed . G nite .
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: the best of wishes mate
<pauljw> everyone...  :)
<TJ-> morning :)
<pauljw> thanks, same to you.  hope everyone had a happy new years!
<pauljw> hi TJ-
<Ben64> jesus christ, why are people not wanting to answer simple questions
 * Ben64 kicks over the trash can
<nicomachus> lol
<daftykins> that user is a complete entitled asshole
<daftykins> i had to ignore to maintain sanity for the others :/
<Ben64> wait which one
<daftykins> Mew2
<daftykins> haha true, we get so many ;)
<Ben64> yeah
<nicomachus> someone called him out last night on why he was running a server if he didn't know basic stuff. he kinda went off.
<nicomachus> no one was around and I didn't see it until about 30 mins later.
<Ben64> <bob3247> who says i fiddled with them kll
<Ben64> *twitch*
<nicomachus> lol
<nicomachus> amanojaku on 15.04?
<KNNNI> When I make a startup disk
<KNNNI> does it delete everything on the USB stick?
<daftykins> claimed 14.04, probably got the vivid HWE kernel
<nicomachus> yes
<daftykins> KNNNI: this isn't a support channel, it's the discussion channel
<JanC> and the answer is: depends  :P
<daftykins> oh great dylan is back, glad i have an ignore present there :P
<Ben64> i was hoping he'd stay on the forums
<nicomachus> didn't he leave in a huff and say he was going to the forums?
<Ben64> Jan 01 2016 17:19:59 <Dylan____>	im done honestly if you are not willing to support me with infomation with what im asking well like i said this is a channel that has people not willing to give there help to people im going to leave the chat now and go on the fourms ...
<Ben64> ~2.5 hours later~
<Ben64> (in #ubuntu-offtopic) Jan 01 2016 19:49:34 <Dylan____>	Argh i need help i have no acess to support
<nicomachus> lol
<nicomachus> poor guy.
<daftykins> nah, that one is an annoying angry aussie
<daftykins> amanojaku could do with some up to date advice on AMD driver installation for his/her system if anyone's clued up
<daftykins> i've not dealt with their drivers for years
<rww> "use radeon and run away from fglrx like it's an axe murderer"
<Ben64> last amd card i had was radeon 9000
<TJ-> they really dropped the ball on their drivers after the ATI take-over
<rww> i use amd cards. fglrx is a mess, always has been
<Ben64> after i found out it was no fun on linux
<Ben64> although... my laptop used amd and i haven't even had to mess with it at all, it "just works"
<rww> radeon's getting better over time, and is currently passable
<Ben64> uses*
<rww> (or excellent, if you don't game)
<nicomachus> fglrx killed my father. (I also use the OS radeon driver)
<daftykins> Ben64: solely APU, that one?
<Ben64> yeah
<rww> basically, 1) radeon is what they have out of the box so it shouldn't need support to install. 2) fglrx is not something i'd recommend supporting personally. 3) fglrx from AMD's site is unsupported and they're on their own
<Ben64> booting now, gonna check driver
<Ben64> i know when i installed 14.04 here it automagically installed nvidia for me
<rww> oh, true, Ubuntu has that stupid box for installing non-free stuff in the installer
<rww> dunno what that does, i never used it
<Ben64> using radeon on laptop
<EriC^^> good evening all
<nicomachus> question: reply:? notarobot, eh?
<OerHeks> heh, wrong channel
<OerHeks> but he found that out
<OerHeks> .. or is programmed that way :-D
<nicomachus> he didn't go to ##hardware. I was hoping he/it would show up there with a different querty that redirected to another channel or something.
<nicomachus> s/querty/query
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-01-03
<EriC^^> hi daftykins
<daftykins> heya o/ HNY :D
<EriC^^> thanks, you too! :D
<daftykins> ^_^
<EriC^^> man it's so cold here
<daftykins> (
<daftykins> * :( how bad?
<EriC^^> hmm phone says 11'c
<daftykins> ouch! inside? never gets that bad here, i find it pretty rough at 15 deg C in my lounge
<EriC^^> the water is unbearably cold
<EriC^^> like you feel your fingers are about to lose sense and fall off or something
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Out; This year we are going with propane heat .. kinda being on the conservative side with that expense .
<daftykins> ah har
<Bashing-om> I be a warm blooded Southern boy, maybe going to be a long cold winter . But I am tough .. come spring, I will still be here .
<EriC^^> it's so cold i dont even feel like moving my hand to get a cigarette and smoke
<EriC^^> i will do that though
<OerHeks> then you will need something on your feet, or your head, to keep warm.
<Bashing-om> Head ! ones looses 70% of the body heat through the head .
<OerHeks> true, hat on, warm feet. and fingers, but that might be more an issue of sitting still 2 hrs+
<Bashing-om> Uh Huh .. I sit here - with my box beside me exhausting onto my feet .. Lemme tell yall .. my legs are wrapped up !
<OerHeks> sit with your feet in a carton box, with newspapers
<OerHeks> :-D
<Bashing-om> Uhhhh ! That idea I like !
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<daftykins> http://apt.tvheadend.org/release/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/
<daftykins> that guy trying to use this repo, shouldn't those files be non-empty? ;)
<TJ-> it means there are no packages published for Trusty
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> i don't think tvheadend has had a 'release' :D
<TJ-> looks like Vivid is the first that has packages
<daftykins> i find i can really spot the IRC Linux teens a mile away :P
<TJ-> i don't think it is limited to teens; there's plenty of I-know-better types everywhere, and you spot them because you can see how basly they messed it up before asking questions
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> i dunno the classic 'whatever' is definitely teen like :>
<TJ-> arrogant dismissive you mean? That to me indicates they're definitely insecure
<Bashing-om> What gets me, they come in here asking for help, 3 people give same advise, and still want to be argumentive about their "thoughts" .
<OerHeks> Digital ocean, those images are tweaked.
<daftykins> hehe, yeah
<daftykins> i've played with the digital ocean VPSs, they're fine - but a new user won't know what to do when emailed a root login
<daftykins> my first steps are creating a basic user to mimic the ubuntu setup, then disable root SSH login - most won't know about that i guess
<TJ-> this user talking about the 'wrong' glibc was in the other day; reckoned it wasn't installed already, wouldn't listen to anything
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> yeah i was under the impression nothing works once you trash that?
<TJ-> that's it; all the core tools are linked to it. so if you install a version with different symbols/versioning you're asking for problems
<TJ-> glibc is the source package; libc6 is the installed binaries
<TJ-> !info libc6
<ubot5`> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.21-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 3997 kB, installed size 9423 kB
<TJ-> shame that doesn't show the extended description:
<TJ-> Description-en: GNU C Library: Shared libraries
<TJ->  Contains the standard libraries that are used by nearly all programs on
<TJ->  the system. This package includes shared versions of the standard C library
<TJ->  and the standard math library, as well as many others.
<TJ-> even different build-time configuration options can break exectuables in very interesting ways; so installing from a different source is a recipe for disaster
<daftykins> definitely an exotic act on that users' behalf :)
<daftykins> probably quite telling that you got ignored
<TJ-> the other day it didn't seem to compute that source: glibc == libc6 binary package - he kept on complaining that 'glibc' wasn't installed despite dpkg -l showing it was
<pauljw> hi everyone
<daftykins> wb!
<pauljw> ty
 * daftykins wonders why the users are more nuts than usual
<pauljw> :)
<rww> not even a full moon
<TJ-> its all that horse penis :D  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-35218100
<TJ-> so 1/3 of the country's economic production comes to a halt due to that! We get off light with these users :)
<pauljw> oh boy, more from the perpetually offended...
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> why more country leaders don't chime in and tell their population to grow up, i don't know
<pauljw> there doesn't seem to be a collective spine among them anymore
<TJ-> those slavic/eastern/hybrid former soviet states are very much alike in that respect.
<pauljw> yep
